# comfort music?



## missfoxymoon (Dec 21, 2012)

what kinda a music comforts you into a positive state , what kinda songs, genres and anything related to music takes away the negativity? I listen to really soft classical music, celtic, new age and occasionally some punk rock and happy dance music XD now as for you guys? =3


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Daft Punk, oh God what I would give to see it live. Only concert I would ever go to.
Then I guess Raise a Little Hell because the lyrics are motivating.
And I like the Dubliners because I love accents <3


----------



## missfoxymoon (Dec 21, 2012)

Kanova said:


> Daft Punk, oh God what I would give to see it live. Only concert I would ever go to.
> Then I guess Raise a Little Hell because the lyrics are motivating.
> And I like the Dubliners because I love accents <3


 XD I effing love Daft Punk!!!!ever since the inerstella anime, I have been hooked since


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I love to listen to movie soundtracks/scores. James Horner, Klaus Badelt, Steve Jablonsky, Hans Zimmer, and more. They usually calm me down.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Thomas Bergersen is a God. His music is actually REAL ART.

Gets me right every fcking time. Absolutely LOVE his music.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Anything in a language other than English.
Anything more than 5 years old.
Anything that can make me feeeeeeeeel.


----------



## missfoxymoon (Dec 21, 2012)

XD wow, great posts everyone! keep it up


----------



## DizzyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

A song from Ys origin ost called water prison, put me in a very calm state of mind. Lots of other stuff to but i can't list them all.


----------



## glasscaseofemotion (Dec 15, 2012)

The Amity Affliction is my favorite band right now they get you through hard times especially they're new album chasing ghosts.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

There are some Trance songs that really comfort me. Especially Metropolis and Concrete Angel by Gareth Emery.


----------



## prayingcally84 (Dec 26, 2012)

I love a lot of hymns and also contemporary Christian music.  I just love it!

Also, Coldplay is very relaxing for me to listen to. Some of it puts a smile on me instantly and some calms me during panic.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not really puts me in a positive mood, but popping in any Sigur Ros CD sweeps me away from any bad emotions I was having. I also find a lot of happy hardcore mixes on YT. Any ambient music or soundtracks soothe me.


----------



## Rubiconmango (May 24, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Metal.I don't think there's one genre i enjoy more than this.

Pretty much any song by Eluveitie, Tristania, The Unguided, In This Moment, and Van Canto.Flyleaf too, which i wouldn't really call metal, 




-> Halestorm, awesome 



and so on.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Beach Boys, their 1966 album Pet Sounds always blows my mind when I listen to it.
Also, old school disco music and classical/baroque music
Yeah I have a random taste in music


----------



## winterrose (Oct 23, 2011)

This is really weird and random, but Korean pop music. For some reason the words speak to me even though they are in a different language. Korean is such a beautiful language. Sometimes even the sad ballad songs speak to me during rough times. I'm not even South Korean, but I love this genre.

Songs like this <3


----------



## Shockjaw (Aug 2, 2012)

I listen to a lot of hip hop, electronic, and jazz. The beat always soothes me.

Flying lotus is my favorite artist because everything he makes makes me feel good.

Flying lotus: 



Tokimonsta:


----------



## Sir Ike of Mars (Dec 28, 2012)

*I like to listen to...*

Metal, Lamb of God in particular. My favorite song from Lamb of God? Vigil.
I also like to listen to music from Halo. It's so awe-inspiring


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Anything in a language other than English.
> Anything more than 5 years old.
> Anything that can make me feeeeeeeeel.


Exactly what He said!


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

On a Good Day by Oceanlab comforts me


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Songs that can make me laugh i usually listen something totally different to my normal genre such as funk, jazz etc.


----------



## The Lonely One (Jan 2, 2013)

Anything with a good beat, doesn't matter the genre really. I've gotten positive vibes from folk, pop, rock, hip-hop and many others. However, I'm 99% certain that alternative has never helped lift my mood, but I could be miscalculating. 

If a song gets me dancing, it's even better. Well written lyrics also can sometimes put me in a good mood. Even if the song is about a sad subject, a well crafted line in a song will warm my heart.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

You could also try listening to birds singing if not irl on youtube lol


----------



## ThoughTheFearNeverDies (Sep 3, 2012)

Anything by Floating Points, especially this


----------



## beats me (Jan 10, 2013)

jimi hendrix to feel good and pink floyd to soothe


----------



## labrador (Aug 9, 2012)

music without lyrics. My mind gets takn away if its not influenced by the artists words.


----------



## starburst (Feb 5, 2013)

*Best thread ever!*

Thanks for sharing your music choices! - some great artists I'd not listened to before such as Thomas Bergersen, Gareth Emery, Oceanlab

You guys have good taste in music!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## MN8 (Jan 31, 2013)

Rise, by Samantha James (YouTube)


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been listening to "Moya" by Godspeed You!Black Emperor. It starts with beautiful soft melodies which compliment the mood im usually in but then climbs to these empowering heights which helps lift me out. I've been listening to a lot of post-rock as the absence of lyrics actually helps me connect with the music with my heart moreso than my brain. 
Here is the song if you are interested:


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

The Moment by Kenny G lifts my mood. I can't really explain it but it gives off this transcendental feeling.


----------



## starburst (Feb 5, 2013)

Some great choices - I've really learned some great new artists from this forum!
Keep em coming!

@Bohuw : that especially is one amazing band!


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

This song always cheers me up. You can't be unhappy listening to it!


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

This song is the most relaxing thing I have ever listened to. Every time I hear it, my mind clears, and I just think about nothing; I feel so calm and relaxed.






Also, here is the full speed version, which is also pleasant to the ear. The 800% slower version in amazingly calming, though.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Not really puts me in a positive mood, but popping in any Sigur Ros CD sweeps me away from any bad emotions I was having. I also find a lot of happy hardcore mixes on YT. Any ambient music or soundtracks soothe me.


I love Sigur Rós, they are the what convinced me that i wanted to move to Iceland. ha ha, Im still working on that!

This is one of my most favorite albums of all time, when ever im feeling stressed i just stick this on and just melt into the universe, its so ****ing beautiful, and with each successive track the songs just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Bohuw said:


> I've been listening to "Moya" by Godspeed You!Black Emperor. It starts with beautiful soft melodies which compliment the mood im usually in but then climbs to these empowering heights which helps lift me out. I've been listening to a lot of post-rock as the absence of lyrics actually helps me connect with the music with my heart moreso than my brain.
> Here is the song if you are interested:


this is amazing! It kinda reminds me of post apocalyptic stuff.


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

prayingcally84 said:


> I love a lot of hymns and also contemporary Christian music.  I just love it!
> 
> Also, Coldplay is very relaxing for me to listen to. Some of it puts a smile on me instantly and some calms me during panic.


 same here. I listen to traditional country hymnals on pandora and overtime I feel like I can handle situations.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

This is super geeky, but...





A lot of the songs are peaceful and calming. I listen to them when I'm in a "blah" or a "whatever" kinda mood. Also when I'm feeling tired and stressed.


----------



## Nightwalker12 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nightwish would be my number one choice. I absolutely love them.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

glasscaseofemotion said:


> The Amity Affliction is my favorite band right now they get you through hard times especially they're new album chasing ghosts.


Cool. I didn't know people knew much about Amity Affliction in other parts of the world. Listening to European metal, especially with folk influences puts me in a good mood. Love Ensiferum, Eluveitie, Nightwish just to name a few.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

This kind of stuff always makes me feel better.


----------



## AstroBoy93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anything by _Mumford & Sons_ and _City and Colour_ calms me down like nothing else. Also this one:


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

zomgz said:


> This kind of stuff always makes me feel better.


Dat is beautiful.... kinda makes you... i donno.. sad but then happy.


----------



## leeleekiti (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been conditioned to calm down to Cake.
I also calm down to Kan'Nal and Nick Drake. fun. cheers me up, along with anything I can dance to. Eighties music's always fun xD


----------



## LostBorn (Feb 19, 2013)

I love Within Temptation. Makes me feel like I'm somewhere else. Somewhere beautiful. Nightwish too. Love em.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

I love amethystium, its this norwegian guy that makes really good electronic chillout music. This is one of my favorite songs from him


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Anything by Marco Torrance.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

dont ****ing judge me


----------



## starburst (Feb 5, 2013)

*Gangnam Style*

Gangnam Style - PSY

The video of this song certainly cheers me up a fair bit :-





And this unusual take on it also :-


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

"Blow Away" by George Harrison


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

I really like accoustic jazzy songs. like this


----------



## dreadwiler (Jul 17, 2012)

Psy varieties of electronica get me into a very isolated mental state, which is a good thing because I can easily escape the weight of the world and nearly any anxious thoughts just by plugging my headphones in and blasting some Bluetech or Shpongle or the likes of. If I want to feel a certain sort of nostalgic comfort, I go back in time and listen to 90s rock/alternative and my mind embraces the simplicity of being a kid again.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

There was actually a time when I could not get to sleep without listening to Iron & Wine.


----------

